# Pony Club Long Sleeve White Shirt - Advice Sought



## lizziejay (12 April 2013)

Please could someone guide me to the type of long sleeve white shirt that I should be buying which meets Pony Club rules?  I have been looking at long sleeve polos and rugby shirts but I'm not sure which to go for, if either.  I don't want to waste any money by ordering the wrong thing so any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## jrp204 (12 April 2013)

I bought my daughter M&S school shirts. They're cheap, wash well, are cool and look nice with a jacket and tie.


----------



## lizziejay (12 April 2013)

Thank you for the suggestion of M&S school shirts.  The guidance I have been given is "Short sleeves are NEVER allowed under Pony Club Rules. Blouse type shirts are also not acceptable. The shirt should fit everywhere particularly the collar".


----------



## Clodagh (12 April 2013)

A proper boys type school shirt is the way to go.


----------



## mirage (12 April 2013)

School shirts here tours came from ASDA.


----------



## Lilyhead (12 April 2013)

Asda Boys School Shirts  I get them for showing etc - I'm roughly a size 12/14 on top and fit into their 16 year old boys shirts!


----------



## *hic* (12 April 2013)

My daughter just used whichever of her longsleeved school shirts was clean. Even after she left school!


----------



## hnmisty (12 April 2013)

I used my school shirts. 
I think they are basically saying none of the skin tight shirts kids wear at school these days!
My shirts always somewhat resembled a tent on me


----------



## tinap (12 April 2013)

Yep another for school shirts


----------



## Shay (13 April 2013)

The reference to blouse type shirts is that they have to be able to be tucked in and not puffed up on anything at the shoulder so they can't catch.  Any plain (and usually cheap) white school shirt will do.


----------



## Tammytoo (13 April 2013)

Yep!  Any school shirts, cheap as chips from Supermarkets.


----------



## Suzie G (21 April 2013)

Yep, cheap school long sleeve shirts with a normal collar because they will wear a pc tie with it. Some girls shirts have a revere collar but these are no good.

If you buy a pc sweat shirt make sure you get one without a hood  as pc do not allow kids to ride in hoodies as they can be caught.


----------

